# Defy the Meat Head Sterotype



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2015)

by Cade Thomas Bodybuilders have a way of turning off the general public. Whether it be other members in the gym or people at the grocery store, the reactions are not always positive. Depending on where you live and the general activity level of the citizens, it’s common for many to respond to the sight

*Read More...*


----------

